# Easiest bird to learn on?



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I believe this is the best place to ask this question.

Next year this time I wanna take up another bird. I turkey hunt now, but would like to include our dog. So I wanna venture into waterfowl or upland birds. I was just wondering if there is a easier bird to learn on? For me and for the dog?

Also at what age do you start to train? How long does it typically take to get the basics down for the hunter and the dog to go on a first hunt?

I was thinking you would start training as young as 2 months. 

Just trying to get an idea, so when we do get our dog I don't waste any time. I don't wanna train for duck, then come to find out that I would of had better success starting out on pheasant.

Sorry for all the questions, any input is appreciated.

Matt


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am by no means an expert on this as I just started doing this type of training this summer with my golden boy BaWaaJige. I got him at 7wks and I started tossing a small dokken dummy for him at 8wks. I praised him big time for picking it up and really got excited when he brought it back. At 10 wks he was doing this drill 3x a day for 15minutes at a time. I would take him to different places and train. I also joined a training club and got pointers of different things to work on during the week. At 12 wks he was introduced to his first dead duck. It only took a few times of tossing it for him to retrieve it. Yesterday he had his first grouse. My boy is very birdy and this helpsa alot.

There are alot of great people on this forum and the hunt section is very active I am sure that you will have lots of great advice coming your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of people start the pups on wings by the time they're 4-5 weeks old, so I'm sure by the time you get the pup from the breeder he'll be plenty old enough to get started. 
I started my boy much later in life, so I'm not much help, but I do know that Hillman's puppy training program is really popular and people seem to have tremendous success with it. 
Hopefully RadarsDad will jump in and answer (he's at HT this weekend), he has a 6 month old (turned 6 months yesterday) who is running in JH and doing fantastic work, already running 200 yard marks, he used the Hillman method.
No idea what bird is best, we started with ducks but my boy already had a mature mouth.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

If you want to hunt upland, get some pigeons (cheap) and learn how to dizzy them. Plant the dizzied pegeon. Teach your dog how to quarter and flush a bird. If you can get to a shooting peserve, do the same with chukar partridge.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Ill def look into this hillman's program. Appreciate the responses so far. I am thinking upland will be easier to start with, just cause it's one less obstacle to overcome,(water). I'm wondering how I go about getting the dog used to the gunshot, I'm assuming I would take him to a gun range,(on leash of course) How close can they be to the gunshow as to not hurt their ears?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't take him to a gun range. Bad idea.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Don't take him to a gun range. Bad idea.


I would only go if I was the only person, but I suppose private land with no one else around would be more ideal.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

anyone have suggestions for finding pheasants? (anyone want to mail me one? ). I have ducks and can get more of those from the local club if needed, but as I'm the only one in the area with a golden I'm not sure where to find pheasants at.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I know that most "hunting lodges" sell most of the game that they take people on hunts for. There's a few hunting lodges locally that sell wild turkey,pheasants etc.

Is there anyone like this near you?

example....

Kentucky Hunting for Pheasant, Chukar, Quail, Deer, Turkey and Waterfowl - Clover Creek Hunting Farms


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

First thing you need to do is teach him to retrieve a bumper reliably and introduction to loud noises not guns. Banging pots and pans together while he is eating is an example. Guns are introduced at distance with a retrieve for reward and tie guns in with getting to retrieve (bumpers and birds). Gradually reducing distance until you are shooting the gun. Chasing wing clipped or taped flight feathers and letting the dog chase gets them birdy. Let him get to know a bird and tease him with it and throw it and get him to bring it back to you. Tone of voice is important this has to be fun for the dog and lots of praise when they do it right. If they don't, encouragement to get the response you want.


----------

